# New Bushnell Wireless Trophy Cam HD



## Jim (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally, This is it! This is what I have been waiting for, the New Bushnell Wireless Trophy Cam HD

Pay as you go data plan. $10 per month. This will be killer for some hunting property I can use 150 miles away from my house. The only thing that stinks is if it gets stolen.

https://www.bushnell.com/all-products/trail-cameras/trophy-cam/trophy-cam-hd-wireless







[youtube]KvrZFuXL5dk[/youtube]

My Source of info and where credit is due:

https://www.ammoland.com/2014/01/new-bushnell-wireless-trophy-cam-hd/#axzz2pkIOsMP0

_Overland Park, KS. --(Ammoland.com)- Bushnell Outdoor Products, an industry leader in high performance sports optics for 65 years, has introduced a new wireless trail camera.
Wireless Trophy Cam HD, the first carrier-approved wireless trail camera, offers unmatched convenience and simplicity with its user-friendly interface and a prepaid introductory data plan.
Built on the award winning Trophy Cam platform, Wireless Trophy Cam HD is the ultimate next generation scouting tool. With the transmission of thumbnail images via email or text, hunters can monitor activity and keep an eye on the woods in near real time, while an exclusive smart phone app (free for both Android and iPhone devices) allows hunters to quickly modify camera settings.
Hi-res images are saved to the web portal (https://www.wirelesstrophycam.com) where users can download images or change camera settings remotely.
Easy to setup out of the box, Wireless Trophy Cam HD utilizes patented Zipit Wireless technology and includes a prepaid AT&T data plan that provides users with unlimited thumbnail images for the first 30 days. From seasonal to year-around scouting, Bushnell offers data plans (no contract required) as economical as $9.99/month to complement a variety of scouting tactics, including a convenient pay-as-you go plan. Data communication to and from the camera operates on AT&T’s fast and reliable 4G LTE network.
As the industry leader in trail camera technology, Bushnell packs each Wireless Trophy Cam HD with a host of technologically advanced scouting tools. With a .6-second trigger speed and an 8MP camera that captures 720p high definition (HD) video, Wireless Trophy Cam HD helps hunters more effectively monitor game activity without stepping foot in the field.
Featuring black no-glow LEDs and an improved hyper passive infrared sensor (PIR), Wireless Trophy Cam HD captures game activity at up to 50 feet away. In addition to live trigger images, Field Scan 2X allows hunters to monitor game during peak activity periods like dawn and dusk. This time lapse technology captures images or video at preset intervals ranging from one minute to 60 minutes, while simultaneously capturing live trigger images.
With an industry-leading multi-month battery life on a single set of batteries and compatibility with up to a 32 GB SD card, Wireless Trophy Cam HD captures all the action all season long. In addition, each image or video features an information stamp that is loaded with helpful scouting information including date, time, moon phase and more.
Available exclusively at Cabela’s through March and at leading retailers beginning in April, the Wireless Trophy Cam HD has a minimum advertised price (MAP) of $599.99. Bushnell will offer several accessories for the camera including a security case and a solar panel that can be used in conjunction with rechargeable batteries to improve battery life.
Bushnell Outdoor Products is a global manufacturer and marketer of branded consumer products. Headquartered in Overland Park, Kansas, the company sells its products worldwide under the Bushnell®, Bee Stinger, Butler Creek®, Final Approach®, Gold Tip, Hoppe’s®, Millett®, Night Optics, Primos®, Simmons®, Stoney Point®, Tasco®, Uncle Mike’s®, Uncle Mike’s Law Enforcement®, and the following eyewear brands: Bollé®, Cébé® and Serengeti®. For information about any of these brands or products, please contact Bushnell Public Relations at (913) 752-6105.


Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2014/01/new-bushnell-wireless-trophy-cam-hd/#ixzz2pnmLAO2G 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution 
Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook_


----------



## JMichael (Jan 8, 2014)

Theft is a huge problem here if you are hunting public land. They've even brought bolt cutters into the woods with them for cutting chains/locks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338252#p338252 said:


> JMichael » 08 Jan 2014 10:03 pm[/url]"]Theft is a huge problem here if you are hunting public land. They've even brought bolt cutters into the woods with them for cutting chains/locks.



Happens here too, pisses me off.


----------

